# 素晴らしい誕生日になりますように. (なりますように).



## CorriereSDA

I'm writing a birthday message to match it with a gift. Since I'm giving it to a friend of mine, I would like to use the plain form.
May I write it this way:
素晴らしい誕生日になるように! (with なるように) ?

I haven't found feedbacks, searching with google, so here my perplexity. Arigatoo!


----------



## frequency

Oh your thread title is fine. 素晴らしい誕生日になりますように*。*
なるように isn't wrong at all, but なりますように is politer and more usual. I think 「ますように」 can express your wish.

If you can't input a maru punctuation mark (。), try entering まる in hiragana and convert it.


----------



## CorriereSDA

I know it's politer. But my message has a previous part, all written with verbs at their plain form. So, I'd like to maintain the same form even in the last sentence.
If you tell me that "なるように" exists, I'll write in my message.

I see in a conjugation-table:

NARU
Present indicative
plain なる
polite なります

My indecision comes from the suffix -youni. May I add it to verbs conjugated in both forms?


----------



## citrustree

Hi,

In my opinion, even if it's for a friend "なりますように" sounds natural. And even after a series of casual expressions, "なりますように" sounds right. I think "〜ますように" is a set phrase to express your wish. I don't think I would ever use "〜なるように" for that purpose.


----------



## frequency

Well, for "I wish ~" or "I hope ~", なりますように is good, based on our customary usage. That's the way it is. If you want to use なるように, you need to say 素晴らしい誕生日になるようにお祈りします。 or other patterns are acceptable. It's lengthy, but it's okay.


CorriereSDA said:


> NARU
> Present indicative
> plain なる
> polite なります


This interpretation is fine per se.


----------



## CorriereSDA

Alright! I got it. Thank you to everyone who helped me


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

素晴らしい誕生日になるように is weird Japanese.
If you want to write it in a plane form, this is the recommendation;
素晴らしい誕生日を！


----------



## 810senior

~ますように is a sort of optative phrase, indicating a wish or hope, such as _may God be with you_ or _I wish you a merry Christmas_, while 動詞の終止形(called a predicative or dictionary form)+ように not on its own.


----------



## Flaminius

Come to think of it, ますように may be a vague apeal to a supernal power.  Nevertheless, there does not seem to be a specific deity that is being invoked.  The same somewhat agnostic sense of religiosity can be seen in 天国のおじいちゃん, a reference to the late grandfather for the child who is too young to understand death (_Tengoku_ is vaguely a Christian concept but only a few profess to the Chrisitian faith here).

If you want to make a more casual wish, here is one for you:
素晴らしい誕生日になるといいね。


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> ~ますように is a sort of optative phrase, indicating a wish or hope,


Yes, you're right. I forgot this one.
ようだように　（「…ように」の形で，文末に用いて）願いや希望，依頼や軽い命令などの意を表す。 「一日も早くお元気になられますように」


----------

